# Indian Creek Wildlife Area



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

Does Anybody Fish Here AND If So Where Are The Fish?


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

I used to fish there allt he time.I lived in fayetteville.It used be be nice years ago.There are alot of ponds there.I used to get some nice channel cats in the first pond on turner road.The newer pond on cambell road I had caught some nice crappies and the double ponds I used to get some nice bass.I went there a few weeks ago.Its terrible.They dont take care of it anymore.Its all grown up in weeds and moss everywhere.Cant get a line in at all.A guy told me they want to keep it all natural.I say thats dumb.I want to fish not catch grass.


----------



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

im not for sure if that is the one out near riley, but i have never fished it but i hit indian in hamilton quite regurly. so far this here i have got 4+ fish ohio sized rock bass and a couple of decent sized smallies and smaller sunfishi speicies there. most of the productive ares are rocky points. i have tried fallen trees and timber with some results with small gills and rock bass but none of any size. the fish hold one to 2(big for rockbass, decent for smallie) per hole, so keep on your toes.


----------

